# How to train without equipment



## forum9351 (Feb 28, 2007)

I have been lifting with my partner for some time and we've been getting gains; however, my friend has to spend three months in a jail due to a fight and is wondering how he will maintain his strength/mass without any equipment. He said there are no dumbells or any forms of lifting equipment at the jail which is odd but anyways I told him push ups, sit ups, pull ups, is all you can really do.. anyone have any other ideas?


----------



## fufu (Feb 28, 2007)

If he can get a "buddy" to apply downward force to his back could help increase intensity on push ups...and the opposite goes for pullups. 

I think he is pretty screwed.


----------



## Bakerboy (Feb 28, 2007)

BW squats
Hindu squats
Pistols
Lunge hops
Lateral hops
One foot hops
Burpees
Walkouts
Handstand pushups
One- arm pushups
Regular pushups 
Hindu pushups
Dive bombers
One arm body weight rows
Pullups
V- ups
Crunches
Bird dogs
Side planks
Front and back bridges

A plethora of things he can do... his diet is the hard part...


----------



## forum9351 (Feb 28, 2007)

Bakerboy said:


> BW squats
> Hindu squats
> Pistols
> Lunge hops
> ...



wow, thats a pretty good list of things. of course it will not be as great as working with a variety of different machines/equipment, but should these things be pretty effective in maintaining. of course some of the more minor muscles will be very hard to hit....


----------



## mike456 (Mar 1, 2007)

forum9351 said:


> of course it will not be as great as working with a variety of different machines/equipment



wrong! it will be greater, more benficial


----------



## Witchblade (Mar 1, 2007)

mike456 said:


> wrong! it will be greater, more benficial


For a change, maybe once. Overall, it's shit. You can't vary the intensity and it's a lot of stabilization and balance training. Pretty good for functional training, but inferior for bodybuilders.

I'd add to the list:
supine rows
dragonflags
glute-ham raises
dips

you better mail him his daily dosis of protein or something. Protein bars, powder etc.

He could ask the management in prison to get him a pullup/dip etc bar in the courtyard or something. They should allow that.


----------



## Bakerboy (Mar 1, 2007)

^ You have to be pretty strong to do a lot of those exercises. It is possible to gain size and get stronger with just bw stuff. Your body is a weight and depending the angle in which you lift it you can either make it easier or harder. Until your friend can do 25 perfect pistols, 15 one arm pushups, 20 handstand pushups (with his hands raised on something), 25 one-arm bw rows, and 20 chinups and pullups and 25 glute ham raises- he should be okay with BW stuff. Not many bodybuilders I know could do half that...


----------



## RockSolid (Mar 1, 2007)

Im going on spring break in panama city for 9 days and I normally wouldn't care but I was sick last week and I lost like 7 pounds so I really wanna do something..my plan is just 300+ pushups and 300 situps almost every morning unless I am sore, of course Ill be boozing but I should be able to get 100+ grams of protein and Ill be drinking around a gallon of water each day.  Does this sound alright?


----------



## Witchblade (Mar 1, 2007)

300 anything won't do much for you. Do the exercises above.


----------

